# Yamaha RX-530 Receiver



## ganzey

tryin to clean out my room a little and im not using this so i figured it has to go. it used to be my main amp but it just sat in my closet for a couple months. i just plugged it in and it works great. VERY LOUD. everything works, even the remote(which is included) as well as the manual. it is in almost perfect condition

im not sure what its worth(if anything) so shoot me an offer.

US only because shipping would be a killer

this is not a picture of mine (mine looks better)


----------



## G25r8cer

Wattage? Just 2 channel?


----------



## ganzey

G25r8cer said:


> Wattage? Just 2 channel?



not sure on wattage, ill check tomorow. its 2 channel, but has output for 4 speakers. the manufacture date is 1988, which may scare some people away, but it works.

one just sold on ebay for $76 shipped. i'll go $65 shipped OBO


----------



## Rit

lrn2googlekthxbai

http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/av/english/AFR/RX530.pdf

FREE BUMPITY!


----------



## ganzey

bump, willing to trade for a US cellular phone


----------



## ganzey




----------



## ganzey

ttt


----------

